# Guide improved!



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Tonight there seems to be some improvement with the guide.
It now lists those shows that are repeats, and there seems to be a better description of the show.
If shows are now being listed, could this help solve the SL problem???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you give some examples?


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you give some examples?


All of my local channels network programs were repeats and they were all marked. The guide finished with three things that I don't remember seeing before. After the program description (which has improved) was the word REPEAT, SPANISH, and a speaker symbol.

First of all, I miss labled this thread, the word menu should read GUIDE!!! Can't find a way to change it.

Tonights line up;
1. Local Ch (WB) Charmed (2005) 
Description,CC,Series, Repeat
2. Local Ch. (ABC) Desp. Housew. {2006)
Description,CC,Spanish, Series, Speaker Symbol
3. Local Ch. (UPN) Stargate SG-1 (2004)
Description, CC,Series, First Run, and a Blue box with the letters LB

Channels like USA and TNT which are mostly reruns, do not show re-run, but do show Year in the title ie; TNT--Closer - Title (2003)

Now that should be clear as MUD


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I fixed your thread title...

-- I asked for an example, as when I checked... I was looking at some of the "cable" channels and didn't see any differences.

But I did just now look at the locals, and there certainly is some more information in there now. (as you noted, year, actors, Series, "game show", ect)


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

I fixed your thread title...

-- I asked for an example, as when I checked... I was looking at some of the "cable" channels and didn't see any differences.

But I did just now look at the locals, and there certainly is some more information in there now. (as you noted, year, actors, Series, "game show", ect)........


not on mine, mine was made july 2005, it seems with so many people havin problems that are not widespread, that directv let some "duds" into the selling chain

this is insane


my guide is info on sh0ows has none of what you 2 speak on locals and non-locals


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I will verify mine, but given that D* could be releasing a version; I suggest we also check the software version once more...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris: My unit is the same build as yours, we got them the same day. As far as I am know.. There is no difference due to manufaturing date. 

The only manufacturing differences are those that are built by Humax and those built by Philips (hence the different software versions).

----------

As for this Guide stuff.

I have nothing to compare it to, as both units are showing the same thing.

But here are some screen shots.
And I am still on 10A3... for now.. 

---------
01 - Judge Alex ; Shows 2006 Date, and First Run and a description of Reality-Based

02 - Cops; Doesn't denote a year, or first-run / repeat

03 - Malcome; Has the year, but doesn't say first-run or repeat

04 - Prison Brake: 2005 Year, and denotes it as a repeat

05 - Deal No Deal; No year, no denoting it as a repeat or first run...

One of two things are happening here:
1) The R15 is pulling a description from a pre-populated field in the data, that pre-concatinates all the information
2) The R15 is concatinating from multiple feilds, and then displaying the results.

Either way... it is hit or miss, and is not consistant.
Later today, I will try to compare the same three to my TiVo... base description.

My guess... it is #1 and it will be the same on the TiVo boxes.
Where it gets different.... is that the TiVo has the extra "info" button, which then displays the "other" fields that are in the stream...


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Chris: My unit is the same build as yours, we got them the same day. As far as I am know.. There is no difference due to manufaturing date.
> 
> The only manufacturing differences are those that are built by Humax and those built by Philips (hence the different software versions).
> 
> ...


my does not look nothing like that, i am getting a generic tv description ....... no series or other info whatsoever .......

i went to look at my r10, not only is the show description way deeper.. meaning describes show better

it has "extras" u mentioned, WHICH THERE IS NO WAY TIVO COULD PATENT year made actors show type etc


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> it has "extras" u mentioned, WHICH THERE IS NO WAY TIVO COULD PATENT year made actors show type etc


Where did the "patent" jab come in...
I didn't mention that at all.

I simply said the TiVo has the extra "INFO" button on it screen, that access the additional data that isn't part of the base description for the program.

The R15 simply put... doesn't have a deep-detail screen for it's programs.
There is no "patent" debate there... it simply doesn't have it...

------
Sine I can't access your local listings... I can't confirm if it is a GUIDE data issue, or if it is a software issue.

That by chance, you have a different version of the software then the rest of us... even though it says it has the same software version.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where did the "patent" jab come in...
> I didn't mention that at all.
> 
> I simply said the TiVo has the extra "INFO" button on it screen, that access the additional data that isn't part of the base description for the program.
> ...


it was not a jab at you, it was a jab at directv usuing so little ram and ability for the r15 not be able to read and use the entire data stream to its fullest


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It does appear some of the guide data is getting better. I posted in the Series Link sticky that Good Eats looks like it's "going" to record the First Run correctly this Wednesday and skip the repeats in between.


----------



## skitzel (Mar 4, 2006)

Wolfpack, doesn't this subject sound familiar. I can't believe the difference. Seems like two days ago we had a thread on this. Not that it wasn't a thread on the heals of others, of course. Well I'm happy to see the improvement all the same.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

any Idea when the Guide data on the R-15 will include the original air date like my 2 year old philips recvrs show?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope... I haven't heard.. but I will ask in my next extended conversation with my contact if they have any plans to offer a more detail INFO screen.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope... I haven't heard.. but I will ask in my next extended conversation with my contact if they have any plans to offer a more detail INFO screen.


and they best add every bit of data tribune has, and if they dont it proves their box is limited by hardware

this is bordering on insane, because 2 year old recievers can get the info, but directv 1...did not make r15 from start able to do tht OR they limited hardware that that data would overload the system, either way pathetic


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> and they best add every bit of data tribune has, and if they dont it proves their box is limited by hardware
> 
> this is bordering on insane, because 2 year old recievers can get the info, but directv 1...did not make r15 from start able to do tht OR they limited hardware that that data would overload the system, either way pathetic


Ok, gotta call you on this buddy. You mention "limited hardware" in threads where it is not "On Topic". I started a new thread just for the hardware platform discussion. I've also included the R15's hardware specs, memory, processors. I am very interested in this and I have been seen as "not an R15 FAN" by MANY in this forum, but I don't go around spewing forth information that I cannot support via hard facts.....AKA LINKS.

If you would like to discuss DTV's hardware platform choice for the R15, why don't you go to this thread and present all of the facts that your have claimed over and over. Otherwise, as some say, "put up or shut up". I'm tired of hearing your vague claims. I cannot speak for others and do not speak for Earl, but I'm guessing Earl is getting very tired of being forced to close threads you've hijacked.

There it is. Provide the "facts" and defend your position, what you have referred to as "facts". Or, if you can't, then.....do "whatever".

Also, I mean no disrespect here, but have you noticed the rest of us have the courtesy to use correct capitalization and grammar. Please, do us the favor of using sentences. If you are from overseas, or of a foreign language and are just now learning English, I apologize for my comment.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I've noticed changes in the guide data today as well. Some shows are showing more information such as copyright year, repeat or not, Letterbox, etc... It's not showing up with all shows just yet and it varies by show not channel, from what I've seen anyways. 

For instance tonight's Family Guy, on my local fox station, did not have copyright year, etc, but "The Ring Two" which is now on HBO does. Other shows today on my local Fox affiliate did have more information.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Ok, gotta call you on this buddy. .


I agree... Lets stick to the subject that started the thread!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Earl, did you or someone else ever get a definitive answer about whether the Tivo based units and the Directv plus based units actually use the same data stream for guide info? I keep thinking they dont, as that was one of the reasons for the Tivo fee in the 1st place, at least one of the reasons given in years past.....the Tivo based units have always had better data than any other D* receivers that I have ever seen....or is it just a matter of parsing the available data differently?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I know the source data is the same...

But what actually gets sent to the units, I don't know.

Haven't gotten an answer.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Even though the guide data show the year, the SG-1 SL is still recording everything... hopefully a new software update will make this thing use the data it already has!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont think going by the year is an accurate way of determining whether to record or not. The data needs to include distinguishers like "repeat", or "premiere"....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> I dont think going by the year is an accurate way of determining whether to record or not. The data needs to include distinguishers like "repeat", or "premiere"....


And that is where the "fault" in the guide data is so prominat.

Unless something happens (like a law) or a crack down by say the Tribune company, then the TV stations and networks can put what ever they want in there.

As you often see on shows... First Run and Repeat are both listed...

(Hence why TiVo uses "first air date")


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And that is where the "fault" in the guide data is so prominat.
> 
> Unless something happens (like a law) or a crack down by say the Tribune company, then the TV stations and networks can put what ever they want in there.
> 
> ...


And I'm sure this is intentional so we PVRers will have to record ALL their shows rather than just the ones that we want.


----------

